# Airlink 101 loads but can't ping



## Bastiani (Aug 21, 2006)

Zippered with 1.7 usb 1.1 works ok. Airlink does not.Results of ifconfig eth0 after replacing 1.1 with Airlink 101 10/100/gigabit adapter are: 
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:12:0E:02:CB:9F 
inet addr:192.168.0.175 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:1978 dropped:19 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0
Note:Link light on, but no transmit/rec flashing!
Here are results off working usb 1.1 adapter:

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:30:F1:21:51:40 
inet addr:192.168.0.175 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:67771 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:3339114 dropped:7859 overruns:2 carrier:0 coll:0

This airlink works okay over same ethernet link to a winxp machine.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Bastiani said:


> Zippered with 1.7 usb 1.1 works ok. Airlink does not.
> ...


Get the latest backport release from DDB (dated 20060902) and try that.

Use the ifconfig in the backport too: the tivo version incorrectly reports transmit errors when there really aren't any.


----------



## Bastiani (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Jamie, will do so!!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I had the same problem. The 20060906 release seems to have fixed it.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

rbautch said:


> I had the same problem. The 20060906 release seems to have fixed it.


Yep, 20060902 was broken for the asohousb and usb200mv2. Sorry about that.


----------



## Bastiani (Aug 21, 2006)

Bsckport fixed it, thanks for all your hard work


----------

